# Liqtech TR4 II selber befüllen?



## Faduige13 (1. April 2020)

*Liqtech TR4 II selber befüllen?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab durch eine RMA eine Liqtech 280er TR4 II bekommen und vertrau dem System, bzw vor allem der Flüssigkeit nur noch bedingt und würde meine Liqtech diesmal vorm Einsatz gerne selber neu befüllen, um der Korrosion die das erste Modell ziemlich häufig(und auch eben bei mir ) hatte, vorzubeugen. Allerdings hab ich vom selber befüllen nicht so die Ahnung und hab mich bisher noch nicht wirklich ans Selberbasteln von Wasserkühlungen dran getraut, würd das aber bei der Liqtech diesmal gerne mal machen, weil ich keine Lust habe, dass mir nach nem halben Jahr wieder die Pumpe zugesetzt ist und ich das Ding dann wieder zurück schicken muss.

Ich hab diesbezüglich natürlich en paar Fragen und fänds gut, wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet.

1.) Wenn ich meine AiO selber befülle und dann doch merke, dass die Kühlleistung irgendwann nachlässt(wegen zugesetzter Pumpe, Korrosion, oder was auch immer) dürfte ich in nem Garantiefall eigentlich damit argumentieren, dass ich als Wartung neue Kühlflüssigkeit eingefüllt habe, bzw wäre das überhaupt nachweisbar?

2.) Reicht es vielleicht die jetzt vorhandene Kühlflüssigkeit vor dem Gebrauch einfach mit nem Antikorrosionsmittel zu mischen, wie bspw. Glysantin G48 und die dann wieder in den Kühler einfüllen kann? Vor allem ist hier ja auch nicht unbedingt gewährleistet, dass ich hier mit dem Mischen der beiden Flüssigkeiten nicht irgendeine andere chemische Reaktion hervorrufe, oder?

3.) Wenn ich das was in 2.) drin steht nicht machen kann, welche Kühlflüssigkeit kann ich dann am besten nutzen? Wie gesagt ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung von Wasserkühlungen, traue mir aber zu entweder ne fertige Kühlflüssigkeit in den Kühler rein zu füllen, oder selber noch etwas - das eben der Korrosion und anderen möglichen Schäden vorbeugt - selber zu mischen, oder nen Korrosionsschutz beizumischen. Hier wäre es doch wahrscheinlich auch sinnvoll sich nen Messbecher und ne Sprühflasche anzuschaffen um die Flüssigkeit auch durch die kleine Öffnung an der Pumpe hinein füllen zu können und mögliche Mischungen vorzunehmen?!

Wenn ich irgendwas vergessen, oder nicht beachtet habe, bitte ergänzen oder anmerken und danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Patrick_87 (1. April 2020)

*AW: Liqtech TR4 II selber befüllen?*

Mischen würde ich da überhaupt nichts. Lass das bloß sein 
Ich würde immer dazu raten wenn man wirklich das Alu Kupfer Problem umgehen will eine Aio zu kaufen bei der sicher Kupfer Radiatoren verbaut sind. Ich glaube Alphacool hat da etwas im Angebot. Wenn du unbedingt selbst befüllen willst , dann komplett entleeren , mit dest. Wasser durch spülen , dann mit gewünschter Flüssigkeit neu befüllen.
Ob das überhaupt möglich ist bei dem Modell das weiß ich natürlich nicht. Musst du selbst schauen ob es eine möglichkeit zum befüllen gibt.

Denk auch dran ordentlich zu entlüften, sonst sinkt die Kühlleistung und die Pumpe wird sehr laut durch Luftblasen die eingesaugt werden.
Möglicherweise musst du nach ein paar Stunden Betrieb noch mal auffüllen da sich zu Anfang etwas Schaum bilden kann.

Ich würde wenn es unbedingt aio sein muss mal bei Alphacool vorbei schauen. Diese lassen sich komplett zerlegen. Und das wichtigste , Radiator ist aus Kupfer. Kein Alu Kupfer gemisch..
Sonst sind mir auch keine Modelle bekannt , selbst die wirklich teuren Teile für über 200 Euro haben einen Alu Radiator, wieso man bei solchen Preisen am Radiator spart habe ich noch nie verstanden..


----------



## soulstyle (1. April 2020)

*AW: Liqtech TR4 II selber befüllen?*

Glysantin in Wasserkühlung? 
Ich habe in verschiedenen Foren gelesen das es möglich ist andere raten davon ab.
Solange ich:
1: Garantie habe, verwende ich ausschließlich was dafür vorgesehen ist und empfohlen wird. Sonst Garantie Futsch.
2: Würde ich nicht ohne das ich die Preise kenne, für 20€ nicht meine Hardware riskieren kaputt zu machen evtl wegen Materialunverträglichkeit etc.

Nimm das Originalmittel vom Original Hardwarehersteller des Kühlers.
Kenne ich beruflich zu genüge, ja aber das ist nicht unser Original Ersatzteil, Schnmiermittel, Kühlmittel......
Wäre mir diese Ersaprnis nicht wert, hinterher zahlst Du druf und ärgerst dich.


----------



## IICARUS (1. April 2020)

*AW: Liqtech TR4 II selber befüllen?*

Eine AIO lässt sich sehr schwer auffüllen und der Hersteller wird auch schon bereits Korrosionsschutz befüllt haben. Wenn Kühlflüssigkeit fehlt, dann nur ein paar wenige Milliliter, daher reicht es auch aus einfach eine kleine Spritze mit etwas destiliertes Wasser einzufüllen. Denn destiliertes Wasser kann immer beigefüllt werden.

Das dein CPU-Kühler nicht korrodiert und sich nicht zu setzt wirst du nie verhindern können, denn selbst Korrosionsschutz kann das ganze nur raus zögern aber nicht gänzlich verhindern. Verhindern lässt sich das nur in dem kein Alu Radiator verwendet wird und da kenne ich nur Alhacool davon, was Radiatoren aus Kupfer verbaut und bist so aufs Basten mit der Wasserkühlung fixiert würde ich mir sogar mal Gedanken dazu machen eine custom Wasserkühlung neu einzubauen. Am ende wird dich eine custom Wakü nachdem du 2-3 neue AIOs verbaut hättest schon bezahlt gemacht.

Das verbauen einer modularen Wasserkühlung ist auch nicht schwer und lass dich nicht von irgendein Unsinn beeinflussen wo es heißt das eine AIO ein geschlossenes System ist, denn wäre eine custom Wakü ein offenes System würde ständig was auslaufen und unsere teuere Hardware beschädigen. Der Einzige Unterschied ist das eine AIO fertig zusammen gebaut zu kaufen gibt und eine modulare Wasserkühlung selbst zusammen gebaut werden muss. Eine modulare Wasserkühlung hat aber den Vorteil das DU bestimmt was verbaut wird und das befüllen und entlüften mit einem Ausgleichsbehälter um einiges einfacher wird.


----------



## Faduige13 (2. April 2020)

*AW: Liqtech TR4 II selber befüllen?*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Mischen würde ich da überhaupt nichts. Lass das bloß sein
> 
> Ich würde wenn es unbedingt aio sein muss mal bei Alphacool vorbei schauen. Diese lassen sich komplett zerlegen. Und das wichtigste , Radiator ist aus Kupfer. Kein Alu Kupfer gemisch..
> Sonst sind mir auch keine Modelle bekannt , selbst die wirklich teuren Teile für über 200 Euro haben einen Alu Radiator, wieso man bei solchen Preisen am Radiator spart habe ich noch nie verstanden..



Warum nicht mischen? Also macht man das bei ner Custom Wakü nicht auch genau so?

Das Problem bei Alphacool ist, dass ich da bisher kein Modell gefunden hab das den Heatspreader des Threadripper komplett abdeckt. Den Heatspreader so halb offen zu lassen find ich halt irgendwie unbefriedigend.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Eine AIO lässt sich sehr schwer auffüllen und der Hersteller wird auch schon bereits Korrosionsschutz befüllt haben. Wenn Kühlflüssigkeit fehlt, dann nur ein paar wenige Milliliter, daher reicht es auch aus einfach eine kleine Spritze mit etwas destiliertes Wasser einzufüllen. Denn destiliertes Wasser kann immer beigefüllt werden.
> 
> Das dein CPU-Kühler nicht korrodiert und sich nicht zu setzt wirst du nie verhindern können, denn selbst Korrosionsschutz kann das ganze nur raus zögern aber nicht gänzlich verhindern. Verhindern lässt sich das nur in dem kein Alu Radiator verwendet wird und da kenne ich nur Alhacool davon, was Radiatoren aus Kupfer verbaut und bist so aufs Basten mit der Wasserkühlung fixiert würde ich mir sogar mal Gedanken dazu machen eine custom Wasserkühlung neu einzubauen. Am ende wird dich eine custom Wakü nachdem du 2-3 neue AIOs verbaut hättest schon bezahlt gemacht.
> 
> Das verbauen einer modularen Wasserkühlung ist auch nicht schwer und lass dich nicht von irgendein Unsinn beeinflussen wo es heißt das eine AIO ein geschlossenes System ist, denn wäre eine custom Wakü ein offenes System würde ständig was auslaufen und unsere teuere Hardware beschädigen. Der Einzige Unterschied ist das eine AIO fertig zusammen gebaut zu kaufen gibt und eine modulare Wasserkühlung selbst zusammen gebaut werden muss. Eine modulare Wasserkühlung hat aber den Vorteil das DU bestimmt was verbaut wird und das befüllen und entlüften mit einem Ausgleichsbehälter um einiges einfacher wird.



Ich hab mich halt bisher nie wirklich an ne custom Wakü dran getraut und weiß halt auch nicht wie sehr ich dann eben auf dem Material der Wasserkühlung bei ner Umstellung auf en neues System sitzen bleibe, allerdings wäre ich natürlich dann schon en bisschen heiß drauf, weil man dann ja auch en bisschen mehr Leistung raus kitzeln könnte. Kann eine custom denn nach nem Systemwechsel wiederverwendet werden und es müssen quasi nur die Plates für die Komponenten die gekühlt werden gewechselt werden?

Ich hab zwar en recht großes Gehäuse, also das Nanoxia Deep Silence 5, aber die Frage ist, wäre dann ein Umstieg auf ein neues Gehäuse auch sinnvoll? 

Außerdem wüsste ich da so gar nicht WAS ich genau kaufen müsste und vor allem woran ich dann testen kann, ob mein verbautes System wirklich sicher ist und nicht irgendwo leckt, denn en Kurzschluss wegen ner selbst verbauten WaKü wäre schon nicht so toll  

Ich weiß zwar, dass es da wahrscheinlich schon mega viele Videos und Tutorials zu geben wird, aber habt ihr ne Empfehlung für ne Anleitung, oder Ähnliches?

Edit: und in welchem Preisbereich hält man sich da auf? Ich würde, wenn ich auf ne WaKü umsteigen würde auch dann meine Grafikkarte direkt mit ins Kühlsystem verbauen. Und lohnt sich das überhaupt noch für nen alten 1950X und ne GTX 1080?


----------



## IICARUS (2. April 2020)

*AW: Liqtech TR4 II selber befüllen?*

Eine custom Wakü hält sehr lange, da Radiatoren und Pumpen/AGB zumindest immer weiter beibehalten werden kann. Das einzige was sich mit einem neuen System ändern kann ist der Kühler der Grafikkarte, da Fullcover Kühler nur auf bestimmte Grafikkarten passen und beim Prozessor kommt es auf den Sockel mit an. Denn wenn der Sockel gleich bleibt kann auch der CPU-Kühler mit übernommen werden. Oft gibt es aber auch Umbausätze um ein Kühler auf einem anderem Sockel verbauen zu können.

In einem eigenem Loop bestimmst du was verbaut wird und es gibt genug Radiatoren aus Kupfer, so das hier normalerweise nie welche aus Aluminium mit verbaut werden. Ein eigener Loop lässt sich daher jederzeit erweitern oder austauschen und ist in Sache umbau viel flexibler. Mit Schlauch ist so eine eigene Wasserkühlung auch schnell aufgebaut, schwieriger wird es wenn Hardtube verbaut werden.


----------



## Patrick_87 (3. April 2020)

*AW: Liqtech TR4 II selber befüllen?*



Faduige13 schrieb:


> Warum nicht mischen? Also macht man das bei ner Custom Wakü nicht auch genau so?



Nein , mischen tut man auch bei custom Waküs nichts. Du kannst in der Regel bei jeder Flüssigkeit etwas dest. Wasser zugeben. Aber zwei Flüssigkeiten mischen, bitte nicht.
Es gibt eine Ausnahme, zb. habe ich von Aquacomputer Blau mit etwas Rot gemischt und dadurch einen Lila ton erhalten. Also zwei Flüssigkeiten  vom exakt selben Produkt. Beides Aquacomputer DP Ultra. Nur zwei verschiedene Farben.
Das ganze lief ein 3/4 Jahr. In dem Fall kann ich sagen das es überhaupt kein Problem ist.
Allerdings kann ich das jetzt auch nicht auf andere Hersteller oder Produkte beziehen.  

Ich würde aber auf gar keinen Fall eine Flüssigkeit von Aquacomputer mit einer anderen von Alphacool oder sonst einem Hersteller mischen. 
Oder die Flüssigkeit in einer Aio einfach mit irgend einer anderen mischen. Das kann halt sehr schnell in die Hose gehen und ausflocken. Es vertragen sich halt nicht alle Zusätze miteinander und wenn du Pech hast flockt dir die Flüssigkeit aus und verstopft dir den ganzen Kreislauf.
Dann ist die Kühlleistung gleich Null und vielleicht verreckt dir die Pumpe auch noch.

Übrigens hat Der8auer hier ein Video gedreht in dem es um den Threadripper geht zum Thema AIO, er sagte das es wohl kein Problem wäre wenn der Kühler nicht komplett abdeckt , weil die DIEs wohl weit in der Mitte sitzen und die AIO den Bereich noch ausreichend abdeckt. 
Kannst dir ja mal anschauen, vielleicht hilft es weiter.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=115Z83PCuEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D3N$0 (3. April 2020)

*AW: Liqtech TR4 II selber befüllen?*

Ist dir die Garantie wichtig? Wenn nein würde ich ne Budget Custom Lösung daraus basteln. Einfach nen AGB zwischenhängen und mit Aqua Computer Double Protect Ultra befüllen


----------



## -Shorty- (3. April 2020)

*AW: Liqtech TR4 II selber befüllen?*



Faduige13 schrieb:


> 1.) Wenn ich meine AiO selber befülle und dann doch merke, dass die Kühlleistung irgendwann nachlässt(wegen zugesetzter Pumpe, Korrosion, oder was auch immer) dürfte ich in nem Garantiefall eigentlich damit argumentieren, dass ich als Wartung neue Kühlflüssigkeit eingefüllt habe, bzw wäre das überhaupt nachweisbar?



Du darfst immer mit allem argumentieren, natürlich. Das erspart den Mitarbeitern bei Enermax viel Zeit wenn du ganz offen kommunizierst welche Schritte du eingeleitet hast.

PS: Da sowas im Handbuch gerne verschwiegen wird und auch sonst kaum beworben wird, diese AiO ist wartungsfrei. Somit sind Eingriffe durch den Nutzer nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## Faduige13 (3. April 2020)

*AW: Liqtech TR4 II selber befüllen?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Du darfst immer mit allem argumentieren, natürlich. Das erspart den Mitarbeitern bei Enermax viel Zeit wenn du ganz offen kommunizierst welche Schritte du eingeleitet hast.
> 
> PS: Da sowas im Handbuch gerne verschwiegen wird und auch sonst kaum beworben wird, diese AiO ist wartungsfrei. Somit sind Eingriffe durch den Nutzer nicht vorgesehen.



Danke für den Tipp  

Dass das Ding wartungsfrei ist dachte ich mir schon fast und würde nämlich auch zur bisherigen Verkaufspolitik von Enermax passen.



D3N$0 schrieb:


> Ist dir die Garantie wichtig? Wenn nein würde ich ne Budget Custom Lösung daraus basteln. Einfach nen AGB zwischenhängen und mit Aqua Computer Double Protect Ultra befüllen



Naja die Garantie ist mir insofern wichtig, dass das Ding eben gerade erst ausgetauscht wurde und ich, wenn ich die jetzt einsetzen würde und merken würde, dass die irgendwann nicht mehr funktioniert ich mein Geld dann doch zurückverlangen würde, worauf ich beim ersten Austausch von abgesehen hab, weil ich halt gehofft hab, ich hätte das Problem bei der zweiten Generation nicht. Aber scheinbar lässt sich das Problem ja gar nicht umgehen mit dem Alu Radiator.

Ich werd jetzt noch mal warten, aber ich denke, dass ich mir über kurz oder lang dann doch noch ne Custom Wakü zusammen stellen werde.

Ich mach dann aber dafür nen neuen Thread hier auf mit Kaufberatung etc. um den Thread hier nicht zu unübersichtlich werden zu lassen.
Auf jeden Fall danke für eure Hilfe, ich denke, dass der Thread dann geschlossen werden kann.


----------



## soulstyle (4. April 2020)

*AW: Liqtech TR4 II selber befüllen?*

Also meine AIO hat eine Nachfüllflasche im Lieferumfang.
Musst schauen ob die Nachfüllbar sind, wenn ja, dürfte auch nichts an der Garantie beeinträchtigt werden. (Solange man es Fachlich richtig macht und die richtigen Werkzeuge benutzt.


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2020)

*AW: Liqtech TR4 II selber befüllen?*

Bei manchen AIOs ist es sogar erwünscht wenn nachgefüllt wird.

Bei Alphacool als Beispiel ist die Schraube zum Nachfüllen mit keinem Garantiesiegel verklebt. Bei der AIO(Cooler Master) was mein Sohn verbaut hat sind Garantiesiegel drauf geklebt. Die Schrauben wären so auch gar nicht sichbar.


----------



## soulstyle (4. April 2020)

*AW: Liqtech TR4 II selber befüllen?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei manchen AIOs ist es sogar erwünscht wenn nachgefüllt wird.
> 
> Bei Alphacool als Beispiel ist die Schraube zum Nachfüllen mit keinem Garantiesiegel verklebt. Bei der AIO(Cooler Master) was mein Sohn verbaut hat sind Garantiesiegel drauf geklebt. Die Schrauben wären so auch gar nicht sichbar.



IICARUS die Wassernixe^^ (positiv)
Ergänzung:
Und bei Enermax Liqfusion
Enermax LiqFusion 240mm, Wasserkuehlung


----------



## Faduige13 (4. April 2020)

*AW: Liqtech TR4 II selber befüllen?*

Vielleicht frag ich bei Enermax einfach mal selber an, ob ich die nach befüllen darf. Dann kann ich die ja nutzen und vielleicht auch regelmäßig warten, weil die Schrauben sind jetzt nicht wirklich versiegelt, so dass man das Teil eigentlich komplett öffnen können sollte.

Ich möchte halt nur nicht, dass mir die Pumpe wieder zusetzt und ich die AiO dann hinterher gar nicht mehr nutzen kann und so wie jetzt wieder auf meinen Noctua Kühler zurückgreifen muss. Der kühlt zwar auch ordentlich, aber ist an warmen Tagen doch schon ganz schön am Limit.


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2020)

*AW: Liqtech TR4 II selber befüllen?*

Dann würde ich mir auch keine Gedanken dazu machen, denn wenn kein Siegel drauf ist können sie auch nicht sehen ob da was nachgefüllt wurde.


----------



## soulstyle (4. April 2020)

*AW: Liqtech TR4 II selber befüllen?*

Brauchst ned, scrol mal runter bis "Wasserblock" da stehts.
LIQFUSION - Enermax


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2020)

*AW: Liqtech TR4 II selber befüllen?*

Stimmt, noch besser.


----------



## Faduige13 (4. April 2020)

*AW: Liqtech TR4 II selber befüllen?*



soulstyle schrieb:


> Brauchst ned, scrol mal runter bis "Wasserblock" da stehts.
> LIQFUSION - Enermax


Naja das stimmt für die Liqfusion, aber kann ich das einfach so freilich auf die Liqtech übertragen?


----------



## soulstyle (4. April 2020)

*AW: Liqtech TR4 II selber befüllen?*

No denke nicht wenn das nicht vorgesehen ist^^


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2020)

*AW: Liqtech TR4 II selber befüllen?*

Im allgemeinen ist zu sagen das wenn kein Siegel drauf ist auch kein Richter.


----------

